# My Brute Force isn't getting gas?



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

My 06 brute force 750 is getting gas from the tank to the carb and then through the splitter but thats it. Its sparking fine and fires a little when i pour a little gas straight in. How can i fix this?


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds like either a clogged fuel pump or a bad fuel pump altogether.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well when I pull the fuel line off and try to crank it it spurts out a good bit of gas. Is there any type of valve or something between the carbs and the fuel line.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i kinda agree with mississippimud3. starting to sound like a bad fuel pump.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You need pressure and volume checked. Just getting gas is not enough.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Ok guys thanks for the help. Ill let you know what happens.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I did a little looking around and discovered that a new fuel pump is around $50.00. Should I just go ahead and replace it myself or should I do more to confirm that the pump is actually the problem. I appreciate all the help I have only had this bike for a week and it was running great then out of the blue it just wouldn't crank. Huge bummer.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where did you find a new fuel pump for $50 !?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

http://www.cheapestcycleparts.com/p...awasaki.aspx?gclid=CJCRkavwxJoCFRKIxwodjA4irA

Fuel Pump $56.00


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

weird. the one for mine says 
49040SKU: 49040-0033
PUMP-FUEL1$409.44


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

omg yer lucky! the one for an 06 IS 56 bucks!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

check again because Im looking under the 750i part #SKU: 49040-0005 for a *KVF750A6F Brute Force 750 4x4i (2006)*

and its showing $56. now if that is actually the right part who knows. you know how those web sites can be. Oh wait I just saw yours is an 08. Must be the fuel injection.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not the fuel pump. We pulled the line off where it splits at the carbs, and it spits gas out when you try to start it, SO, I'd say, fuel pump is working........ 

Here's what we talked abotu yesterday, and what I think the problem is, either the line going into the carb, or the needles themselves, are dirty/clogged. He ran it down near out of gas, trash in bottom of tank gets sucked up, clogs up the carbs...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well we got her going now. It was trash in the carbs thanks to the crappy snorkel (which i didn't install). Im gonna fix the vents tonight and be ready to go. We took the carb assembly off cleaned the bowls and the jets and she fired right up. Thanks to the master skills of Polaris425.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------

